# Give It A Caption - #1



## SifuPhil (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd like to try something different here, and depending on the reception we can either continue it or just close our eyes, cover our ears and go "LA-LA-LA-LA" ...

I'll post a picture, and y'all supply funny captions for it. I know you're a creative bunch so I'm thinking there will be some doozies!

Okay, here's picture #1:



*GIVE IT A CAPTION!*


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 3, 2013)

"Greens Senate candidates take opportunity for bonding session."


(Sorry Warri, NLACGB)


----------



## Anne (Sep 3, 2013)

" But, officer; we're auditioning...honest"!!!!

                Or

The Bilderbergers - exposed.......


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 4, 2013)

_*When they said we were going to be in a chorus, i didn't realise it would be this type*_:happy:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 4, 2013)

I didn't think they were going to poke those grass stalks up *THERE * !!!!!!


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2013)

♪♪Well don't you know
That's the sound of the men
Workin' on the chain gang
That's  the sound of the men
Workin' on the chain gang ♫♫


----------



## GDAD (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey charlie, did you notice the five in front of us, have grass growing out of their BUTT!:wtf::yeah:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2013)

..Yet another discovery when the rain forests disappeared .... a new  bird species!


----------



## Michael. (Sep 4, 2013)

.

My Cob is killing me!





.​


----------



## That Guy (Sep 4, 2013)

Congress takes a vacation.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2013)

I have tears in my eyes - you guys are *fantastic*! 

Great job!

My contribution - 

"Da-da, da-da, da, DA!
Da-da, da-da, da, DA!"


----------



## TICA (Sep 4, 2013)

Nair, works for men too!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2013)

They are trying to learn how to do the song YMCA. The first guy has mastered the C.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 5, 2013)

*

"You put your right foot in, you put your right foot out, you put your right foot in, you shake it all about, you do the Hokey Pokey."*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2013)

We're done with the warm-up stretches, can we get to the workout now??


----------

